# noch ein...vs noch ander...



## davlar

¡Hola a todos!

Pregunta fácil y concisa si me permiten.
¿Qué diferencia hay entre usar "noch ein" y "noch ander"? Por ejemplo, decir:
...noch eine Kosten...
...noch andere Kosten...

Muchas gracias.

davlar


----------



## susanainboqueixon

Perdóname, pero "... noch eine Kosten..." no es correcto, porque "Kosten" es como "gafas", el singular no existe.
... noch Kosten... - ... mas gastos...
... noch andere Kosten... - ... otros gastos mas...

... noch ein Buch... - ... un libro mas...
... noch ein anderes Buch... - ... otro libro mas...
... noch Bücher... - ... mas libros...
... noch andere Bücher... - ... otros libros mas...

Saludos,
Susana


----------



## davlar

Gracias por el apunte Susana. Simplemente me colé el "eine" que no existe para el plural. Es un error que cometo muy a menudo, por desgracia, ya que el "kein" sí que existe en plural.
¿Serías tan amable de aclarar entonces la diferencia de significado entre:
noch Bücher
noch andere Bücher por favor?¿se pueden usar indistintamente o hay diferencias?

Tonerl, gracias por tu apunte. No obstante creo que se desvía del tema. Si yo hago eso, me cierran el hilo seguramente. Conozco el "Pluraletantum". Simplemente, como decía, me despisté con el uso del artículo indeterminado en plural, que no existe. No obstante decirte para tu información, que en español sí se usa "pantalón" y "tijera". Aceptadas por la Real Academia Española.

¡Un saludo!

davlar


----------



## susanainboqueixon

Diría que la diferencia es la misma en castellano y alemán, no?

Ich muß noch Bücher kaufen. - Aún me quedan libros para comprar./Aún tengo que comprar libros. (Ya sé que normalmente se diría "los/unos/algunos/mis libros", pero si dices esa frase en un centro comercial, igual podrías haber dicho "Ich muß noch in die Buchhandlung" (Aún tengo que pasar por la librería). En ese momento, la cantidad simplemente no es tan interesante como el hecho de tener que comprarlos.

Ich muß noch andere Bücher kaufen. - Aún me quedan otros libros (mas) para comprar./Aún tengo que comprar otros libros. -> Ya he comprado unos/algunos libros, pero en mi lista de compras hay mas, hay otros que no conseguí comprar la primera vez que fuí.

Pero creo haber entendido tu pregunta. Porque hablando de "Kosten", normalmente da igual:
Wenn wir Ihnen die Ware senden entstehen noch Kosten. -> Es decir, habrá gastos, por ejemplo para el envío. Pero ya está claro que la mercancía en si no es gratis, verdad? Así que igual podrías decir: 
Wenn wir Ihnen die Ware senden entstehen noch andere Kosten. -> Además del coste de la mercancía habrá otros gastos.

Era eso?


----------



## davlar

Sí, muchas gracias Susana.

- Ich muß noch Bücher kaufen= Aún tengo que comprar libros.(he comprado otras cosas: comida, bebida...y ahora me falta comprar libros)
- Ich muß noch andere Bücher kaufen= Aún tengo que comprar otros libros.(ya he comprado algunos pero necesito más)

¿sería correcta mi afirmación?

Muchas gracias.

davlar


----------



## susanainboqueixon

Es correcta tu afirmación.


----------



## davlar

muchas gracias Susana.


----------



## Tonerl

davlar said:


> No obstante creo que se desvía del tema. Si yo hago eso, me cierran el hilo seguramente



Es verdad; dices bien, lo más sensato hubiera sido no meterme donde no me llaman, pero si sólo tenía buenas intenciones; ni más ni menos !!!


----------

